

Developers, even Linus, should stop being cranky and start showing some respect - fallenhitokiri
http://www.hopelesscom.de/2012/5/13/pull_requests,_developers_and_respect.html
being a bit more friendly would really not hurt.
======
roopeshv
he was respectful in the first reply. now if you drag him into opinion pieces
you are asking him to pull out his full guns, and deserve no more respect than
he wants to give. you earn the respect, and you are not entitled to it right
off the bat.

~~~
fallenhitokiri
I 100% agree with you that you have to earn respect - but not on the part that
you do not deserve it anymore if you start a discussion. Even if we would
agree, no respect does not equals being unfriendly and calling names.

------
fallenhitokiri
I believe it would not hurt if everyone would be a bit more friendly.
Especially when trying to attract new developers for a project.

------
bobbbins
Sigh... yet another one.

When did this go from "Hacker News" to "He said mean things and I am very sad
now News"?

